# Shed Security



## sazzaa (17 Oct 2013)

Looking for any suggestions on best way to keep my shed as secure as it can be. What do other people do when they have a few bikes stored away? Does anyone use alarms or motion sensors? Have already got padlock ontop of normal shed door lock, anchor point and heavy chain.


----------



## lee1980sim (17 Oct 2013)

anchor points (if you can concreted into the ground under the shed), alarm, and padlocked door, try not to make it too obvious that you've beefed up the security though


----------



## VamP (17 Oct 2013)

I use one of these.


----------



## MarkF (17 Oct 2013)

VamP said:


> I use one of these.


I like it.

You can't secure a wooden shed, I had the door of mine prised open, the windows smashed and when I secured the door & windows, a circular was used to cut a hole in the side.............then the rear, they were very neat holes, I'll give them that. Daft thing is, I only use the shed to keep a big car roof box in!


----------



## sazzaa (17 Oct 2013)

Would love a metal shed but it's a bit over budget! Have looked at getting a metal bike storage box for work though...

Saw some alarms in B&Q but they were really cheap, anyone tried one? Worth getting?


----------



## mr_cellophane (17 Oct 2013)

An alarm is only good if someone who hears it does something.

I have 2 bolts on the door, carriage bolted to the thickest part. 2 ground anchors screewed into the shed with a chain padlocked through the frames between the two. I then use my D-locks to lock the wheels together. Anyone getting into the shed would have to cut a chain and at least one D-lock. Anything else would probably be over the top.


----------



## HorTs (17 Oct 2013)

I read this thread the other day - will probably give you some tips - http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/bicycle-security-v-2.123398/


----------



## BRounsley (17 Oct 2013)

Both of my bikes where stolen two months ago for what I though was a secure setup. Since then I done a lot of research and now have spent a lot of time and money improving my setup.

My original setup was padlocked ‘Trimetals Cycle Store’ with a mid-priced ground anchor and lock (sliver standard). Behind a 6 foot fence down the side of the house. This setup was attacked twice. Originally when the bikes were stolen then 2 weeks later (the thief came back looking for the replacement bikes, very common). The first attach the managed to unbolt the ‘Trimetals Cycle Store’ while locked (easy when you know how I tried it myself after bolting it back together) the second time they just cropped the locks. Any padlock under £40 can be cropped in seconds with a cheap bolt croppers.
I personally would never leave a bike in a ‘Trimetals Cycle Store’ again (I now store garden tools in it) but you can improve its security (which I have done). Replace the nuts with ‘Shear Nuts’ (size M5) so you can’t just unbolt the shed. You can also lock the Trimtales using ‘Oxford HD Bike Cycle Mini Shackle Disc Lock - 10mm x 10mm’ (it’s like a mini D lock).

I now use an ‘Asgard Bike Store’ it appears to be a better design than the ‘Trimetals’ but this has never been tested. It’s also installed in the back garden under our bedroom windows and fitted with a £5 shed alarm. The bike is locked inside the Asgard with an ‘Abus WBA100 Ground Anchor’ and locked with an ‘Almax Series IV Uber + Squire SS65CS Lock’ chain. The Almax chain is a thing of brutal beauty and designed for locking up motorcycles. The Almax website’s ‘wall of shame’ is worth a look they have video of them cropping most high end cycle locks in seconds (Kryptonite Fahgettaboutit and Abus Granite City Black X-Plus both in less than a minute).

I’ve also done additional steps of improving my security lights and installing CCTV.

All the above may seem extreme and it was a large sum of money. I’ve come to the conclusion that nothing is 100% secure but your either spend hundreds on security or buy a £5 cable lock. The £5 lock will stop an opportunist walking off with you bike any lock sub £150 can be beaten in seconds with something as cheap as £10 hacksaw.

So to answer the question the only thing the shed will do is keep your bike dry.

If this wasn’t depressing enough watch this video.
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/266500


----------



## sazzaa (17 Oct 2013)

Yeah this is all quite depressing really!


----------



## jowwy (17 Oct 2013)

This is my shed - concrete in three sides - roof and decking on top, 5 bolt locking system on the door. Bikes inside are chained together and anchored to the floor and the door is also alarmed with a remote sensor.

Secure


----------



## theFire (17 Oct 2013)

I fitted 2 Sheffield stands in my shed (concreted in)











Also bought a really cheap motion sensor alarm. Came with a fob to enable/disable. That's more there to make any theirs panic and run off. As all you'd need to do is pull the batteries out to stop it.


----------



## cyberknight (17 Oct 2013)

I was in a similar position when i moved house, the shed on the property was a standard shiplap shed with a big window so i ordered one of these...
http://www.rowgar.co.uk/security-shed-7x5.aspx
Its not an ideal solution but it comes with security screws as standard and no window you can climb through, i installed extra brackets inside so panels /roof cannot be easily torn off along with security screwed wall anchors using motorbike chains, an extra lock on the door and a shed alarm.
Positioning is also key as my next door neighbour is always in and the neighbours behind us work with my wife and you cant see the shed from the road.Strava privacy is turned on so tea leafs cant look at your profile and find your house.
Bikes security marked with frame stickers
In the future i intend to install chicken wire or internal boarding to create another layer if the shed does get broken into and looking at ground anchors or a bucket filled with concrete with a d lock stuck in it to create a heavy locking point.Chicken wire seems a good bet as i read that if they cut into your shed then the wire will need snipping at each bit to get into it.


----------



## sazzaa (17 Oct 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Bikes security marked with frame stickers



How do I do this?


----------



## cyberknight (17 Oct 2013)

sazzaa said:


> How do I do this?


My local council/police organize events where they do it for free but you can buy your own kit 
https://www.bikeregister.com/
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_743723_langId_-1_categoryId_273913
https://www.immobilise.com/view.php?stage=category


----------



## sidevalve (17 Oct 2013)

As I said on an earlier thread try E bay for the remote type of shed alarm. It sits in the shed and sounds an alarm in the house if someone breaks in. Cost about £30 - 35. Works up to 50 feet distance. No good if no ones home of course but good at night. Problem with chains anchors inside a shed is that once inside they have a nice private quiet place to work with no chance of being seen - still worth doing though.


----------



## mattobrien (17 Oct 2013)

I make our butler sleep in ours. Does the job...


----------



## DiddlyDodds (17 Oct 2013)

jowwy said:


> View attachment 30938
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The 5 bolt door is secured by one item and that's the euro cylinder, be sure you have a anti snap cylinder fitted, as euro cylinders have a weekpoint halfway along (where the cam spins) and can be snapped with such simple tools as molegrips, especially if the cylinder sticks out past the handle more than 1mm.


----------



## jowwy (17 Oct 2013)

DiddlyDodds said:


> The 5 bolt door is secured by one item and that's the euro cylinder, be sure you have a anti snap cylinder fitted, as euro cylinders have a weekpoint halfway along (where the cam spins) and can be snapped with such simple tools as molegrips, especially if the cylinder sticks out past the handle more than 1mm.


It doesnt and is very secure. Trust me


----------



## winjim (17 Oct 2013)

My shed is secure enough that if my bike were to be nicked, it'd be covered by my insurance.


----------



## Kies (17 Oct 2013)

Take pictures of your bikes in shed and locked up. Close ups of the locks and any fixing points they go through/round.


----------



## sazzaa (17 Oct 2013)

winjim said:


> My shed is secure enough that if my bike were to be nicked, it'd be covered by my insurance.



This is kinda what I'm aiming for.


----------



## dickyknees (17 Oct 2013)

I have one of these, very good

http://www.asgardsss.co.uk/bike-storage-x4


----------



## RussellZero (17 Oct 2013)

sazzaa said:


> Would love a metal shed but it's a bit over budget! Have looked at getting a metal bike storage box for work though...
> 
> Saw some alarms in B&Q but they were really cheap, anyone tried one? Worth getting?



Cheap shed alarms aren't worth it, they're useless. Too quiet, battery operated, unreliable. Had some garden equipment nicked from a garden shed with one in.


----------



## RussellZero (17 Oct 2013)

When I had a quad bike I used a ground anchor, I can't see anyone being able to defeat those easily, and you can fit a mega heavyweight chain on too. My garage now is alarmed with a proper mains system with motion and mag door sensors. Mainly to protect garden equipment rather than the bikes to be honest, lots of agricultural thieves in this area stealing strimmers, mowers and so on.


----------



## 400bhp (17 Oct 2013)

theFire said:


> I fitted 2 Sheffield stands in my shed (concreted in)



Get a telly in there and watch the match - stand behind stand and pretend you're actually there.


----------



## Dave W (17 Oct 2013)

I've had a lot of recent experience with this so will share my multitude of tips.

Firstly, insurance. Make sure that your bikes are listed on the house insurance and what the cover requirements are. My insurer insists on a ground anchor or fixed to something solid. Nothing is 100% secure, that's what insurance is for.

My shed has been attacked 3 times in the last 2 months. I have no choice but to leave the bikes in there or I'd have to sleep with them. While I'm happy to do this, my wife is not. 

Security is like an onion, it must have layers. The first layer is your fence, make sure the panels can't be lifted as this is how the thief got in the first time. Also make sure that there isn't anything to assist the thief in hopping over your fence, wheelie bins are perfect for this and how the thief got in the third time after I'd secure the fence panels.

Next layer is the shed. Hinges can be removed with a screwdriver silently unless you bolt the hinges or use security screws. Cheap padlocks are a deterrent only but always remember if it's a wooden shed, there's no point putting a bullet proof lock on the door. I now have 2 hasps and staples with a padlock each after the flimsy rubbish one was cropped off the first time. 

Secure the roof properly. Most shed roofs are only nailed on and gravity does the rest. The second time the roof was simply crowbarred up.

Next is a shed alarm, one is no good you need at least 2. A door sensor which prevented the theft the first time and a separate PIR which prevented any theft the second and third time. The third time the door was simply ripped off below the location of the sensor. 

Then on to the third layer, the bikes themselves. I have at least 4 bikes in the shed and each one is attached to another via at least one lock and the most expensive is then attached to the ground anchor with a 10mm chain and the best D locks I have to other bikes. To take any one bike a thief would need to silence both alarms after breaking in and then cut a minimum of 2 D locks and a cable lock. 

In addition to this I have invested £300 in a CCTV system. This will not prevent anyone stealing my bikes but acts as another layer and will at least give the police something to go on should it happen again. I can also view this remotely.

Naturally I also have a privacy zone enabled on Strava. 

I'm hoping that after 3 attempts and the thief not even managing to get in to the shed yet, he's now gone for easier pickings because ultimately people steal things because they are lazy bastards and if my neighbour's shed is easier to burgle than mine I'm on to a winner.


----------



## VamP (17 Oct 2013)

Crikey that sounds like hard work. Have you considered moving?


----------



## Dave W (17 Oct 2013)

VamP said:


> Crikey that sounds like hard work. Have you considered moving?



Yes, we will be in 2 years. Until then, I lie in wait......


----------



## sazzaa (17 Oct 2013)

Well I don't have a fence but on the plus side my shed is quite out in the open and visible from two streets. These are just scummy teenagers I'm dealing with so I'm thinking they probably don't have the tools to deal with two different door locks, a heavy chain, a d-lock and a cable. I think my most important thing might be a bright security light, what with my shed being in a visible area. Thanks for all tips, I've been reading up on security all day now and have learned loads!


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Oct 2013)

This one hears about anything, and notifies
this one;



Insurance, security, and fine companionship.


----------



## Dave W (18 Oct 2013)

I have 2 dogs but they're more likely to show a thief where the valuables are hidden than bite them.


----------



## sazzaa (18 Oct 2013)

My cat growls when he hears someone at the door. I should just train him to do the same with shed door noise.


----------



## lee1980sim (18 Oct 2013)

I think the point with the dog is if they're frantically barking you'll pay attention, ours was a few years ago and she alerted us to our car being broken into, ended up with a smashed window but they didnt take anything - smashed window covered on windscreen cover (£10) contents gone would've meant a claim on the insurance so in that instance the dog saved us a fair bit


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Oct 2013)

Sometimes, the mere presence of dogs is deterrent enough. Thieves, by nature, most often seek the easiest target.


----------



## e-rider (18 Oct 2013)

2 locks on door, thick metal bar across door with 2 more locks; shed alarm; all bikes locked inside shed with D-locks to either each other or the shed frame or both. I reckon even a tooled up thief would take 15 minutes to get through that lot and that's if they hang about with the alarm going off.

I guess most important of all is an insurance policy that covers bikes in a shed - got that too!


----------



## paul04 (18 Oct 2013)

I have a brick shed so a lot harder to get into, I have two 5 lever mortice locks on the wooden door with a steel plate over them, and a steel garden gate in front of the shed door+a shed alarm


----------

